# Ungodly Errors - Scholarly gripes about The Da Vinci Code's Jesus



## panta dokimazete (May 23, 2006)

Ungodly Errors - Scholarly gripes about The Da Vinci Code's Jesus.

http://www.slate.com/id/2142157/?nav=tap3

Never thought I'd see this article on Slate Magazine!

I thought it was an excellent summation.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 23, 2006)

Wow, that's the most ironic defense of God's dealings since Balaam's donkey spoke wisdom to his master. Slate! Weird.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 23, 2006)

The fool has said in his heart


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 23, 2006)

Ugh! Then I read this from Newsweek....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12893635/site/newsweek/

...blagh!

-JD


----------



## Theoretical (May 23, 2006)

Wow, I've been impressed with Slate for some of it's political commentary lately (even when I disagree with it), but this editorial is astounding. Intelligent refutation of silly, slanderous theories about Christians - impressive intellectual integrity. Praise God for working in a most unusual way.


----------

